# help me find a replacement bulb?



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got E-Codes in my corrado and the city lights have this bulb in them:









I want to go LED with the city lights but can't figure out what bulb i need to fit in the housing. On the bulb it says: OSRAM 12V 14W 37R. So it is a ''37R'' bulb that is powered by 12V and produces 14 watts of output? What corresponding LED would this be?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I think it should be a 4W bulb (14W is too bright for a city light).
The only thing that matches is a T4W (BA9s base).


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: help me find a replacement bulb? (playsguitars)*

http://www.lighting.philips.co...ng=en http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

